# Strange problem with HALD...

## aidy

It looks like hald is starting without problems, but doesn't do anything in fact...

```
Adriaan src # /etc/init.d/hald start

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                                                  [ ok ] * Starting Hardware Abstraction Layer daemon ...                                                                                    [ !! ]Adriaan src # ivman

manager.c:103 (set_mount_command) No mount command was specified in IvmConfigBase.xml.  Ivman will try to automatically detect the command to use. If Ivman incorrectly detects the program(s) available on your system, first make sure the program(s) are in the default shell PATH, then please report it as a bug.

manager.c:178 (set_mount_command) pmount-hal detection skipped, as we are a root instance of Ivman.  pmount-hal is only used for user instances.

manager.c:272 (set_mount_command) pmount accepts -u <umask>

manager.c:275 (set_mount_command) pmount was found on your system. It will be used for mounting.

manager.c:733 (ivm_run_command) Running: echo 0 > /proc/sys/dev/cdrom/lock

manager.c:1023 (setupHAL) Couldn't connect to HAL!

```

```
Adriaan src # hald

Adriaan src # killall hald

hald: no process killed

```

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

I have the same problem and some others too. There's a bug opened.

Mine (hal-0.5.4) fails like this:

```
# hald --daemon=no --verbose=yes

20:10:31.821 [I] hald.c:494: hal 0.5.4

20:10:31.821 [I] hald.c:498: Will not daemonize

20:10:31.879 [I] hald_dbus.c:3043: local server is listening at unix:abstract=/tmp/hald-local/dbus-tuB9E1BsvV,guid=279b7343c388d7393d8c1ced4c88a100

20:10:31.879 [I] osspec.c:351: sysfs mount point is '/sys'

20:10:31.879 [I] osspec.c:356: proc mount point is '/proc'

*** [DIE] osspec.c:osspec_init():374 : Unable to bind to netlink socket
```

----------

## Pol

same problem for me since 1 week...

wolverine ~ # /etc/init.d/hald start

 * Starting D-BUS system messagebus ...                                              [ ok ]

 * Starting Hardware Abstraction Layer daemon ...                                    [ !! ]

wolverine ~ # hald --daemon=no --verbose=yes

13:47:04.349 [I] hald.c:494: hal 0.5.4

13:47:04.349 [I] hald.c:498: Will not daemonize

13:47:04.350 [I] hald_dbus.c:3043: local server is listening at unix:abstract=/tmp/hald-local/dbus-0UgiHuXDpo,guid=c89274434fe8b0b72d6b17fdf1a1fb00

13:47:04.350 [I] osspec.c:351: sysfs mount point is '/sys'

13:47:04.351 [I] osspec.c:356: proc mount point is '/proc'

*** [DIE] osspec.c:osspec_init():374 : Unable to bind to netlink socket

then I do that:

#/etc/init.d/dbus stop

#/etc/init.d/hald stop

#emerge -C dbus hal

#rm -rf /etc/dbus-1

#rm -rf /etc/hal

#emerge dbus hal

#eix hal

* sys-apps/hal

     Available versions:  0.4.5-r2 0.4.7-r2 0.4.8 0.5.4

     Installed:           0.5.4

     Homepage:            http://www.freedesktop.org/Software/hal

     Description:         Hardware Abstraction Layer

#eix dbus

* sys-apps/dbus

     Available versions:  0.23-r3 0.23.2 0.23.2-r1 0.23.4 0.23.4-r1 0.36.2 0.50 0.50-r1

     Installed:           0.50-r1

     Homepage:            http://dbus.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         A message bus system, a simple way for applications to talk to eachother

and I still have the SAME error ... what's wrong ??

#emerge --info

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.0_pre10

Portage 2.0.53_rc7 (default-linux/x86/2005.1, gcc-3.4.4, glibc-2.3.5-r3, 2.6.14-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.14-gentoo i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) III CPU - S         1400MHz

distcc 2.18.3 i686-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.2.3-r5, 2.3.5, 2.4.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.13

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.20-r1

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/lib/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache digest distlocks fixpackages sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/"

LC_ALL="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 7zip X aalib acl alsa apache2 apm arts audiofile avi bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth browserplugin bzip2 cdr crypt cups curl dba dvd dvdread eds emboss encode esd ethereal exif expat extras fam ffmpeg firebird flac foomaticdb fortran gd gdbm gif glut gmp gphoto2 gpm gtk gtk2 guile hal idn imagemagick imlib ipv6 irmc java jpeg kde kerberos kqemu lcms ldap libg++ libwww lua mad mbox mcal mhash mikmod mmx mmx2 mmxext mng motif mozilla mp3 mpeg mpeg4 mplayer musicbrainz mysql ncurses nls nptl nvidia ogg oggvorbis openal opengl pam pcre pda pdflib perl php png python qt quicktime readline recode samba sdl session slang smp sockets spell sse sse2 ssl svg svga svgz tcltk tcpd tetex tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb userlocales utf8 v4l v4l2 vorbis win32codecs winbind wmf wxwindows xine xinerama xml2 xv xvid zlib linguas_fr userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, LANG, LDFLAGS

----------

## Pol

Bump !

nobody ?

----------

## Clansman

I have the same problem here. no clues on how to solve it yet.

[]

----------

## Pol

same for me ... 

See bug... https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=109082

----------

## Clansman

 *Pol wrote:*   

> same for me ... 
> 
> See bug... https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=109082

 

thanks, I've worked it out.

comment #10 suggests to:

(* move /etc/dbus-1 out of the way to make a fresh install of dbus -- my suggestion)

* emerge dbus 0.50-r1

* etc-update

* start dbus; stop dbus

* emerge hal

* etc-update

This simple procedure installs fresh builds of dbus/hal and the reported problem dissapears (for me it did).

[]

----------

## mmar

```
*** [DIE] osspec.c:osspec_init():374 : Unable to bind to netlink socket
```

I found out that enabling "General Setup -> Kernel Userspace Events" in my kernel configuration solves this problem.

You can also look at the bug report for more details. (That's a different one than #109082 which deals with the problem the original poster reported.)

----------

